# Heads up, used Amp Head worth looking into



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

Here is a Heads Up fellow Bassist,

I’m not selling anything I Just want to share, ( I don’t want to break any rules either ), just want you guys to benefit from what I saw in a local shop yesterday.

If any of you guys where considering buying a Amp Head, this is the time to look real close at what follows, if you where not looking, maybe the selling price will change your mind.

Here is what I saw : Yorkville Bassmaster XS800H Used $397.oo
Where : Long & McQuade in Ottawa.
- I know they offer an additional warranty on used items if you so desire to purchase one.
- I also know that they do store transfers, so you might want to look into having it brought to a store near you.
Product info : http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=10&cat=62&id=368

Edit : Pict of the Amp Head.









I did a quick in and out yesterday for strings, and as I’m walking along side the Amps, I did a second take when I saw this Amp Head, I did not have the chance to look at it real close or try it out, but the shinny front panel certainly got my attention, it looks like it’s in mint condition.

If I may.
I would suggest you jump all over this, even if you sit it on a cheap Cab for now, buy a better Cab later, at least you would have a good Amp Head.

Check the reviews, the Yorkville Amp Heads are built to last, I own the XS400H and it rocks.

Enough said, enjoy sdsre
Denis

PS : I did a search in the classifieds, and no one is selling anything Yorkville, that's why I posted ( james sold his XS800H from what I can see ).


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Holy Shit! That's cheap. I had one for 2 years and they are a fantastic amp. I traded mine in for the LMII and it's listed at $650.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

That might be a good call for my band situation


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Tell the local L&M you are near about it and they will bring it in for you to try, just leave a deposit.
If you don't like you don't have to buy it and get your deposit back..win win.

Bev


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Tell the local L&M you are near about it and they will bring it in for you to try, just leave a deposit.
> If you don't like you don't have to buy it and get your deposit back..win win.
> 
> Bev


Well, my money is going to them a week from tomorrow on a bass amp no matter what, so I don't mind leaving the cash down.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Well, my money is going to them a week from tomorrow on a bass amp no matter what, so I don't mind leaving the cash down.


It is a really good amp, though you are getting out of the micro-amp territory and into rack gear.


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, that's a great price!!!

I dig my XS400 lots! The 800 is larger but lighter cuz there's no massive heatsink.

Cool....someone should scoop that fast!

kksjur


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

james on bass said:


> It is a really good amp, though you are getting out of the micro-amp territory and into rack gear.


Portability is really no concern. It's going to stay in our rehersal space. It just seems that the best amps in my range are all the micro amps coming out these days.


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

james on bass said:


> Holy Shit! That's cheap


Is sure is  that’s why I gave you guys a heads up.
At that price, it's not going to sit on the floor very long, Kick it up a notch with the L&M extended warranty, and it's like you just bought a brand new Amp Head.
For you guys who perform / GiG, even as a back up it’s worth the purchase, :rockon2: 



Bevo said:


> Tell the local L&M you are near about it and they will bring it in for you to try, just leave a deposit.


Ditto

I’m sure glad you guys follow the Low Down.

Has anyone acted on this Yorkville SX800H Amp Head yet ?

As Bevo wrote.
FYI : Long & McQuade has a 30 days money back guaranty.
Buy it, try it, if for any reason you don’t like it, take it back for a full refund.
No questions asked.

PS : Read the reviews on these Amp Heads, there built like tanks, and made to last.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

speckledmind said:


> Is sure is  that’s why I gave you guys a heads up.
> At that price, it's not going to sit on the floor very long, Kick it up a notch with the L&M extended warranty, and it's like you just bought a brand new Amp Head.
> For you guys who perform / GiG, even as a back up it’s worth the purchase, :rockon2:
> 
> ...


Yep. I appreciate it. I'm calling first thing tomorrow to get this one on hold.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good call, but hurry!

I heard a guy at L&M say they are "putting stuff aside for the sale in Feb"

Good news a sale..
Bad news stuff is pulled from the stores..

Bev


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Ottawa is now shipping it to Toronto on my behalf. Also the price is even lower, $385. They're seeing if they can dig out a used Yorkville or Traynor 4x10 out of rentals that can handle the wattage and complete the used package. We were budgeting $1300 plus tax and this one looks like it will come in at about $900 combined. Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> Ottawa is now shipping it to Toronto on my behalf. Also the price is even lower, $385.
> Thanks again for the tip!


Way to go LowWatt :rockon: I'm sure glad you secured that Amp Head and it's going your way via store transfer.

I couldn't remember the exact price ! but I know it was under the $400 mark $385 is even better :banana:

If you can put your hands on a Yorkville 410 cab go for it.
If you can stack that 410 cab on a 115 later on, even better, it will punch in the chest, and shake your pants, I know, that’s what I use to make noise, and I love it, so does my neighbor  lol










Let us know how all of this turns out.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

speckledmind said:


> Way to go LowWatt :rockon: I'm sure glad you secured that Amp Head and it's going your way via store transfer.
> 
> I couldn't remember the exact price ! but I know it was under the $400 mark $385 is even better :banana:
> 
> ...


Your rig there is my exact plan. We're starting with the 4x10, but a 1x15 will likely get added down the line.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Right on!! you have to take advantage of the services they provide.

Have seen a few used 4-10's and 1-15's in the bass rooms, just have them find it for you.

Spekled, your neighbors must really really love you!!

Bev


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

If anyone's interested I spied a used XS800 at L&M in Calgary today. 

I have no idea what they want for it though.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, what a great find for a great price. I'm very happy with my Acoustic amp, but if I were still looking I'd take a serious look at that Bassmaster XS800H beast.

With 800w @4 ohms I could hook up my 2x10 Bag End 400w cab with another 400w 15 or 18" cab and I'm sure the audience would appreciate the BASSBLAST aftershock....kkjuw

It won't be the wailing guitarist or drummer they'll remember....


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

This amp is now in the Toronto store for anyone to buy. 

We went in last night and played around with the amps for a while. The Yorkville was nice, but far too complex and it took me forever to get my tone. It has a nice sound to it, but there is a specific sounds I'm after and while we could get close after a lot of work, it just wasn't there.

I plugged into a GK 400RB and had that sound in under a minute. After a bit of play I realized that all the bass tones I liked were in that head. It was still tagged at last year's price, so that worked out well. Much less wattage, but we should be fine with it in our rehersal space. Especially with the used 410 I picked up and a 115 on the way down the line.

That Yorkville is in great shape and working perfect and still at the Toronto L&M if anyone wants it.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice score. I owned a GK800RB for many years and the Yorky for a couple. Both are great amps, but the tones are polar opposites. I like them both for different reasons.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

james on bass said:


> Nice score. I owned a GK800RB for many years and the Yorky for a couple. Both are great amps, but the tones are polar opposites. I like them both for different reasons.


Exactly. The GK has a very specific sound and the second I heard it, I immediately said "that's it." The Yorkville was very cool, just in a different way than I was after. It once again proved the logic that you can read and research all you want, but until you get there and actually play a bunch of amps, you will never be sure.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Sweet, were you able to take advantage of the 0% financing?

Glad you got your rig sorted out, which 4-10 did you get?

Bev


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Exactly. The GK has a very specific sound and the second I heard it, I immediately said "that's it." The Yorkville was very cool, just in a different way than I was after. It once again proved the logic that you can read and research all you want, but until you get there and actually play a bunch of amps, you will never be sure.


And the "it", is that signature GK growl!! Gotta love it. I found that a few years ago when I was playing classic rock, I was tiring of the GK tone and was wanting a more vintagy tubey type tone which the Yorkie delivered very well as compared to the GK. The GK is more a clobber you over the head with it's hi-fi(ish) growl. I wish I could afford a stable of amps - I'd get another 800RB in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

James are you not happy with your Mark bass or just like lots off different tones?

Have you tried the mini GK heads and do they have that same growl?

Bev


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Bevo said:


> James are you not happy with your Mark bass or just like lots off different tones?
> 
> Have you tried the mini GK heads and do they have that same growl?
> 
> Bev


I love the Markbass amp, though it had to go back to Montreal to have a new circuit board installed. Been without it a month but it's back in town and I can pick it up tomorrow morning. It'll be nice to get rid of this craptastic SWR amp I was given as a loaner. Both my Yorkie and the GK had their small issues that needed to be sorted out as well. 

I just always have GAS. The LMII is really all I could ask for. It is very versatile tone wise, has more than enough power, and the kicker being it fits in a lap-top bag along with my mic, cables and other odds & ends!!!

I understand the GK MB500 to have that definitive GK tone, though it's not quite an 800RB type tone from what I can gather. I would love to try one out, but probably shouldn't.  Really though, it would take a helluva lot to drag me away from my MB LMII


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Sweet, were you able to take advantage of the 0% financing?
> 
> Glad you got your rig sorted out, which 4-10 did you get?
> 
> Bev


Nope. We basically needed the rig right now and couldn't wait for the deal and with the Larrivee acoustic I rolled into the credit, I'm going to need the whole 12 months (not the 6 months at 0%) to make this work. It's weird, I'm so conscientious with my cash on anything else, but with gear I don't think twice about a little extra going to interest. That's probably not for the best.

For a cab. I went with the used Yorkville 4x10 they had aside for me. $450, so not too bad of a deal I figure. Since that the GK is 180w into 8ohm (now my current situation), I'm still looking to add an 8ohm 1x15 down the line to fill it out and up the wattage to 280.

Thanks for all the help guys. I only do bass on a handful of our songs, but I'm the gear whore of the band and the one dropping the cash on this rig. You guys helped me greatly in figuring all this out. 

James aka LowWatt


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

james on bass said:


> I love the Markbass amp, though it had to go back to Montreal to have a new circuit board installed. Been without it a month but it's back in town and I can pick it up tomorrow morning. It'll be nice to get rid of this craptastic SWR amp I was given as a loaner. Both my Yorkie and the GK had their small issues that needed to be sorted out as well.
> 
> I just always have GAS. The LMII is really all I could ask for. It is very versatile tone wise, has more than enough power, and the kicker being it fits in a lap-top bag along with my mic, cables and other odds & ends!!!
> 
> I understand the GK MB500 to have that definitive GK tone, though it's not quite an 800RB type tone from what I can gather. I would love to try one out, but probably shouldn't.  Really though, it would take a helluva lot to drag me away from my MB LMII


I love my new, used LM 250 that just came back from getting a new circuit board this week. If I didn't find one for $395, I would've been all over this.


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> The Yorkville was nice, but far too complex and it took me forever to get my tone. It has a nice sound to it, but there is a specific sounds I'm after and while we could get close after a lot of work, it just wasn't there.
> I plugged into a GK 400RB and had that sound in under a minute.





james on bass said:


> I found that a few years ago when I was playing classic rock, I was tiring of the GK tone and was wanting a more vintagy tubey type tone which the Yorkie delivered very well as compared to the GK.


Interesting.
If you don't want to lock yourself into one Amp sound, buy a good Amp head and look into this type of product.

Here is what I plan on adding to my Rigg later on this year.
*Line 6 Bass POD XT Pro* http://www.studica.com/products/product_detail.cfm?productid=13056
*Edit : $499.99 CDN* http://bass-guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Line-6-Bass-PODxt-Pro?sku=482252
Line 6 Bass POD XT Pro Features:
* 28 amp models
* 22 cab models
* 50 stompbox/studio effects
* Compressor
* 6-band semi-parametric EQ
* 4 mic models
* A.I.R. cab/speaker/mic emulation
* MIDI
* Chromatic tuner
* 64 channel memories
* USB digital I/O
* 1/4" and XLR stereo outs
* AES/EBU and S/PDIF digital I/O
* Effects loop
* Analog re-amping in and out
* Biamp mode with selectable crossover
* Ability to mix direct signal with modeled output










If this isn’t enough, try the Bass POD® XT live :rockon2:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

speckledmind said:


> Interesting.
> If you don't want to lock yourself into one Amp sound, buy a good Amp head and look into this type of product.
> 
> Here is what I plan on adding to my Rigg later on this year.
> ...


If you want one of these, just get a good power amp to drive it. 

I myself, unless I was doing a lot of recording, would not go that route, though that many effects (if they are decent) would be a novalty.

I had a guitarist with a PodXt Live and I could not stand that thing in a live setting. Every song had it's own patch which was kinda cool, but every song also had it's own volume. He tweaked that thing for almost a year and he never could get a nice balanced live volume. Absolute pain in the ass those things are IMO.


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

james on bass said:


> If you want one of these, just get a good power amp to drive it.
> I myself, unless I was doing a lot of recording, would not go that route, though that many effects (if they are decent) would be a novalty.
> I had a guitarist with a PodXt Live and I could not stand that thing in a live setting. Every song had it's own patch which was kinda cool, but every song also had it's own volume. He tweaked that thing for almost a year and he never could get a nice balanced live volume. Absolute pain in the ass those things are IMO.


That's not what I was expecting out of this Gizmo, and I'm not into tweeking every 5 minutes.
When you say " power amp ", what do you have in mind ( Brand, model etc... ) ?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

speckledmind said:


> That's not what I was expecting out of this Gizmo, and I'm not into tweeking every 5 minutes.
> When you say " power amp ", what do you have in mind ( Brand, model etc... ) ?


Not a whole lot of clue about power amps, but something like these would work just fine.

QSC RMX 1450 or 1850.
http://www.qsc.com/products/amps/rmx/rmx.htm

Or for a budget...
Tapco J1400 http://www.tapcoworld.com/products/juiceseries/index.html


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Had a GT-10 which was the latest guitar proccesor and spent more time pushing buttons than playing..won't do that again.

A couple of pedals or a selection of amps is much better.

Bev


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Had a GT-10 which was the latest guitar proccesor and spent more time pushing buttons than playing..won't do that again.
> 
> A couple of pedals or a selection of amps is much better.
> 
> Bev


I'm with you & I've never even owned one!!


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

james on bass said:


> Not a whole lot of clue about power amps, but something like these would work just fine.
> QSC RMX 1450 or 1850.
> http://www.qsc.com/products/amps/rmx/rmx.htm
> Or for a budget...
> Tapco J1400 http://www.tapcoworld.com/products/juiceseries/index.html


I don’t think a " power amp “ is what I need, or what I’m looking for.

My work load is winding down a tad, so I will have some spare time later on this week to write some stuff on what I'm looking for, so ! I will take the discussion over to another new Thread later on.
:banana:


----------

